# Tagalong replacement suggestions



## benb (20 Jun 2017)

So the tagalong that was 2nd hand when I bought it 7 or 8 years ago (from someone here as I recall) is about to fall apart through rust.

My youngest isn't ready for long rides, so will need something for now.

Thoughts are:
- A like for like tagalong replacement
- A trailgator or similar to tow her bike behind. Advantage of that is that she can ride her own bike for a bit. (when she pulls her finger out and learns properly!)
- A Circe Helios (I wish)

Any thoughts or ideas, particularly on the trailgator option? I understand there a few different products that fulfil this need.


----------



## benb (20 Jun 2017)

Was just doing some reading up and I think I might go for the Follow Me Tandem rather than the Trail Gator, as it seems to solve the problem of the trailed bike leaning over.


----------



## benb (20 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4849651, member: 45"]It does look more stable. We never had a problem with lean with our trailgator though. It was fixed to an Islabike.[/QUOTE]

I've read plenty of people say they didn't have a problem with the leaning, and plenty of others saying that it was a massive problem. Certainly mixed reviews on that front.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2017)

The trailgator was what I used. The key is being able to fit the adaptor to the trailing bike. For that you need space around the headtube for the adaptor to fit. Look at the pdf instructions for dimensions of the adaptor. The follow me looks good to, the advantage of both is the flexibility and it was something i found very useful. I too have come across leaning trailgators and in every case the headtube adaptor was poorly fitted.


----------



## benb (20 Jun 2017)

Thanks all.

I'm sure I could fit the head adaptor properly, and I like the fact that the TrailGator is more compact when not in use, and is less than half the price of the FollowMe.
However, I am happy to spend the extra if the FollowMe is better enough to warrant it.


----------



## Globalti (20 Jun 2017)

I've never seen a tagalong joint that didn't allow the tagalong to flop annoyingly from side to side, upsetting the rider and the child too. Ours once flopped so violently setting off from a junction that my small son was thrown off into the road.


----------



## benb (20 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4849892, member: 45"]If I were you, I'd be excited by the fact that the followme is more gadgety and buy that, when really I only need the Trailgator.[/QUOTE]

Haha, yes I think you are me.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2017)

benb said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I'm sure I could fit the head adaptor properly, and I like the fact that the TrailGator is more compact when not in use, and is less than half the price of the FollowMe.
> However, I am happy to spend the extra if the FollowMe is better enough to warrant it.


It depends on the bike. You would not be able to fit it to something like this







You need a more traditional tube design with space above and below or in between the top and downtube. Pick any two of them


----------



## hatler (21 Jun 2017)

The Follow-me is a really neat bit of kit, I'm sure there's a review somewhere here already. More money, but but a better engineered solution.

I followed one a few years ago and it operates superbly.


----------



## hatler (21 Jun 2017)

Aha ! And here it is.


----------



## benb (22 Jun 2017)

Yeah, I think the FollowMe is the better option.


----------



## benb (23 Jun 2017)

So her current bike only has a down tube. No top tube, and not much space either side on the head tube. So I think the Trail Gator would be unlikely to work properly anyway, based on what @Crackle said above.

So I'm going to get the FollowMe. I think I'll get at least a couple of years out of it (she's coming up for 5), and will then hopefully be able to sell it on.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

Globalti said:


> I've never seen a tagalong joint that didn't allow the tagalong to flop annoyingly from side to side, upsetting the rider and the child too. Ours once flopped so violently setting off from a junction that my small son was thrown off into the road.



Tag along or trail gator. Trail gators are floppy 

I have a Trek 6 speed tag a long that i need to sell. Where is the OP based


----------

